# dA Sonic style drawings



## Arubi the Lioness (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, here I show you my actual drawings (just fanarts, the other styles has nothing to do with the title xDD).

I drawed a lot, so better I put the links:

-*FANARTS*

Shadow in my style.
Silknux yaoi (rated mature).

Only 2 fanarts? Dammit... ._.U

Ahem...
-*ARUBI THE LIONESS (my fanchara)*

Arubi the Lioness (first drawing).
Arubi in Sonic Riders style.
Curious Arubi (rated mature).
Mad at you (rated mature).
Follow my Steps.
Arubi chao.
Tribute to Unawakened Float.
Happy Valentines Day.
Arubi changed style.

PS: I don't have a scanner running, so I taked photos of the drawings ._.U.

Hope you like it.


----------



## chamo (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice, i love them 
Arubi should be in the games :O


----------



## Arubi the Lioness (Feb 18, 2008)

Heh, thankya, Chamo xD.

Well, now I'll show you some requests I maded for my friends on dA.
Gift for 15639 (Amber).
Gift for DanielTheFoxian (Dani).
Gift for ynoxito (Ynox).
Gift for limaeriza (Lima).

And more requests to go xP.
Hope ya like it.


----------



## Aden (Feb 18, 2008)

Who else came in here expecting a rant about sonic-style drawings?


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 19, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Who else came in here expecting a rant about sonic-style drawings?



Me.


----------



## Arubi the Lioness (Feb 19, 2008)

In a matter of fact, the Sonic style is almost a furry style (furry with chibi, like a friend of mine said xD). And I don't draw only Sonic fandom. If someone here want to see my furry drawings, just tell me in this topic.

Sorry if you guys wanted to see another draws in this post, but I get to explain that xDD... n_nU


----------



## Arubi the Lioness (Feb 20, 2008)

Arubi in an Anime Sonic style...

Sorry for the double post, but if I don't do it, no one will know that I'm showing a new draw ._.U.


----------

